# java fenster durchsichtig



## kilzn (23. Sep 2006)

folgendes info fenster würde ich gern durchsichtig haben

http://www.linkrent.de/ammenmaerchen.php und dann

"verschiedene Linkplätze  *Info*  10 Euro monatlich  99 Frei "

über Info gehen, das geht auch durchsichtig, das man den text dahinter sieht .. wie geht das?


----------



## AlArenal (23. Sep 2006)

Ich hätte auch gerne was durchsichtig.. nämlich alle Fragen, die nichts mit Java zu tun haben...


----------



## kilzn (23. Sep 2006)

ich dachte das ist hier der anfänger bereich .. kann man da nicht normal antworten?

dieser info button ist ein java script .. ob nun die eigenschaft das durchsichtig zu machen was mit java zu tun hat .. weis ich nicht, darum frag ich .. aber ich denke mal das die leute die hier sind nur nicht "java only" wissen haben.

danke


----------



## AlArenal (23. Sep 2006)

Und ich denke mal, dass die Leute die hier posten, lesen können und evtl. vielleicht, wenn es ihnen nich zuviel abverlangt, das JavaScript-Unterforum für Verirrte finden...


----------



## kilzn (23. Sep 2006)

nerv nicht dude .. antworte auf die frage oder lass es ..


----------



## Roar (24. Sep 2006)

falls du's noch nicht gemerkt hast: du bist hier im falschen forum.
das steht übrigens auch in dem thread "vor dem ersten posten bitte lesen"
hast den schon gelesen?
müsstest ja eigentlich, hast ja schileßlich schon 3 mal gepostet :shock: 
dude 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 :lol:


----------



## L-ectron-X (24. Sep 2006)

Achso, nur für den Fall, dass einer fragt: Ich hatte den Beitrag gestern hierher verschoben.


----------

